# Crookham Court May 14



## DirtyJigsaw (May 8, 2014)

Hello all, 

The pictures in my repor are from 2 visits in 3 days worth, as the first time i went i was solo. Alothough i did stay 3 hours inside, i will admit i was getting freaked out a little after hearing a massive loud bang, that later on when i went to where the noise came from, there was nothing there that would have made that noise!

2nd visit was with Nighttemptress, Jess and a non member. This gtime round i felt much more at ease 

I will add the history as its been sometime since weve had a report from this place here on Derelict Places, although, the history is horrible 

The History:

Crookham Court stands on the former site of Crookham manor house, built around the start of 14th century and destroyed in 1543, and subsequently Crookham House which was demolished around 1850. The construction of the current building started around this time and continued in two more phases over the next fifty years.

It’s served several purposes such as a manor house, a junior school and a school for children of people serving at Greenham Common. It was abandoned for some time after the US Air Force left the area and purchased in 1961 when it was used as a boarding school until 1990, after which point it was apparently used as apartments (although this isn’t too obvious from looking at the place) and has been abandoned since 2007.

In 1988 there was a well-publicised case of child abuse by several members of staff which was covered on Esther Rantzen’s show That’s Life. This had apparently been going on for thirty years but it was only when the headmaster Mr. Gold joined the school in 1987 that it was discovered and reported. Three were convicted, including the principal who was the owner of the building. Over twenty years later the teacher who had been set free was also convicted when another victim came forward; he has tried appealing but been denied.

I hope you enjoy my pics. 

Nighttemptress, feel free to add any pics 


IMG_3105 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3121 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3134 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3143 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3162 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3165 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3170 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3191 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3194 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3221 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_1588 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_1589 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_1591 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_1601 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_1609 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_1625 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_1629 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3163 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2014)

I will one day get to see this place..it's got such a sad history especially after being used by the USAF for so many years.cracking report thank you.


----------



## mockingbird (May 8, 2014)

Good stuff mate, nice un-edited shots and shows its natural look, glad you posted cheers


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, i dont edit my shots for reports. I may edit them slightly on FB and Insta but nothing too much. I prefer them like this tbh, as you say, shows its natural state. Thanks for comments guys


----------



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2014)

Great to see this place once again , you have captured it well, I have never seen the organ myself.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Mars  Its in one of the outbuildings.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 8, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Great to see this place once again , you have captured it well, I have never seen the organ myself.



Heres a full picture of it, its huge!!


IMG_1634 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 8, 2014)

Brilliant!
Would like to see here myself, all those books still there ( I love books) 
Thanks


----------



## trainman (May 8, 2014)

great pixs! where do the metal doors lead to?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 8, 2014)

trainman said:


> great pixs! where do the metal doors lead to?



Well, im thinking it was a fridge of sorts. Well, i hope so anyway


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (May 8, 2014)

Nice report hun. Is that a chocolate shot?


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 8, 2014)

that is a big organ!  Great report


----------



## chazman (May 9, 2014)

smart pics. i was at high school when the scandal broke out. remember esthers prog v well.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 9, 2014)

Still some interesting features remain,ace pics & I love the organ.


----------



## Nighttemptress (May 10, 2014)

hey guys!!
well I have finally managed to sit down and do this!!! 
So let's do this!!!

This was my second visit also and not to be my last either(I have been back since with another trip on the horizon)

Was great meeting Dirtyjigsaw, jess and another non member. 

I went a few days earlier in the dark and spent the whole time pooping myself, that my friend (non member) and I we not the only ones in that building that night. To only discover a door that was most definately locked on 1st visit to now be completely open 2nd time round.....
I got so wrapped up in looking around I forgot that I was supposed to be taking pics too, but most turned out crap, but I have a spooky one of the mirror.....



DSC_0239 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr

So second time i went in the day with the guys!! 
still felt a horrible felling though whilst being there, but yet feel drawn to it as well...

Here's my photos of the day......




DSC_0267 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr




DSC_0269 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr




DSC_0276 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr




DSC_0278 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


The one question that burned in each of our minds when we looked at this door.... Why was it so thick? and why were the doors carpeted??



DSC_0288 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


Dirtyjidsaw's opposing ceiling shot!! lol 



DSC_0296 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr

an edited shot of the morror just to add more character. I try not to do this to many of my pics, however i will say when they are edited!!



640_20140506231043775 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed!!
Thanks again for letting me tag along guys!! Can't wait for the next little adventure Dirtyjigsaw and I have in mind!!!


----------



## Nighttemptress (May 10, 2014)

ooops sorry you too jess and also shot_in_the_dark with regards to locations!!


----------



## chazman (May 10, 2014)

thick doors and carpet on the inside of doors? means one thing only. surprised to see it here but given the past, maybe not such a surprise im afraid. well done with pics


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2014)

Great collection of pics.


----------



## Ghostrecon (May 10, 2014)

Nice pictures, did you go into the room with the thick door?


----------



## Nighttemptress (May 10, 2014)

Ghostrecon said:


> Nice pictures, did you go into the room with the thick door?



Yeah we did. It looked like it was the head masters officeor someone more important as the room seemed better decorated than the other rooms there and had more shelving. Guessing the door was made thicker to atop noise from escaping.....


----------



## LittleOz (May 10, 2014)

Good to see this place is back open again. I don't think you're the first to be spooked by the mysteriously opening and closing doors. I never saw that organ either - what a great find.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments and Nighttempress, thanks for adding your pics  Awesome. Thanks for the one of my laying on the floor haha!!


----------



## billygroat (May 13, 2014)

Super guys, thanks... Loving many of these pics, especially the mirror portrait!

Was the last supper a bowl of barbecue relish? Yummy!


----------



## redT1ger (May 13, 2014)

Wow ! What a stunning place


----------

